# Rutting Activity in NW WI or MN



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just curious what people are seeing out there. It's pretty slow where I'm at, not seeing much movement at all.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

seems like my part of Illinois is about over. Waiting for the second half to kick in.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Been out every day up here and the rut was on hard 3 days 
before gun season opened . But now the last 3 days the deer 
have slowed way down not many moveing .Seems like the 
only way you see many is walking we shoot three today 
but put on the miles .Where are you at in Nw Wi. ?

Irish :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just outside of Superior. The deer aren't moving at all up here. The trail camera pics are show them starting to move around 6pm. We're starting to do some drives today.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Well to bad sunday is the last day for gun , but you still have black 
powder for nine days .Depends how far south but i am about 30 miles 
south of that town .Just nice to here were people are at .

irish


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Shot a doe last night and she stunk like pee bit time. I figure she didn't get bread during the first go around. Still not seeing a lot of deer though. Maybe this weather coming in will stir some things up.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Good to here your still out been huting myself ,havent seen the buck 
i wanted so just keep looking .Havent seen much rut action latley i think 
its all but done . We are looking to get snow but it looks to be staying 
north if we get some it will help out for sure .

Irish


----------

